# 27 - r34 , price?



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

guys what you paying and with who?

im currently (and have been for the past 8 years) been with a plan

this year i think they are taking the p**s a little at £1100 fc for my 34

its stored, securely, and ive 9 years no claims

who else should i try?


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

have u not actually spoken to a-plan to see if they have another recalculationg?... ask for discount etc etc...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

been on the phone this morning

im not paying a grand to renew,


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

well look at adrian flux... or sky...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Keith Michaels? I paid just over £600 FC. I am a bit older and female mind.:runaway:

Forget Sky they don't do R34s over £20K.


----------



## Iain_21 (Aug 24, 2004)

im 26 got r34 gtr fully comp with admiral been driving for 8 years no convictions etc ... 
and its just under 900.00 for 10 month. thats without any claims bonuses to. I believe location is a key factor though. I live in a small town with little crime where as if was in a city id be paying a lot more


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Iain_21 said:


> im 26 got r34 gtr fully comp with admiral been driving for 8 years no convictions etc ...
> and its just under 900.00 for 10 month. thats without any claims bonuses to. I believe location is a key factor though. I live in a small town with little crime where as if was in a city id be paying a lot more


ooo yes defo off the postcode... but as well tho insurnace has gone up a bit this year... i have noticed that workin with insurance lol


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

well i did that GTROC wedding for someone during the summer and she works at a plan so il pull ina favour!


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

Have you moved postcode recently?

I'm on the brink of 27 (Couple of weeks) and just paid £870 for my 34. Standard UK one with A-Plan as well


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

I'm having EXACTLY the same probs with Privilege as we speak... Same time I've been with them and wanting well over a grand to renew... And I'm 33, with a 33!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Renewed with a plan

They quoted 1100 but got em downto 800 fc 

happy with that


----------

